# Jennings Arrowstar



## oldsciman (Nov 25, 2008)

Anyone know what a Jennings Arrowstar is wirth in good condition or a Hit Black Ace Recurve in excellent condition?


----------



## gordon (Aug 9, 2005)

Seek out the bowdoc:darkbeer:


----------

